# EU Invasive Alien Species Regulation (important)



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

The draft legislation for the EU Invasive Alien Species Regulation has just gone live on the EUROPA website:

Environment: New EU Action to protect biodiversity against problematic invasive species

The proposals need to be studied in great detail but at first glance this is the bit I don’t much like…..!!

CHAPTER II
PREVENTION
Article 7

*Ban on invasive alien species of Union concern*

1. Species included on the list referred to in Article 4(1) shall not be intentionally:

(a) brought into or transited through the Union territory;
(b) permitted to reproduce;
(c) transported, except for the transportation of species to facilities for eradication;
(d) placed on the market;
(e) used or exchanged;
(f) kept or grown, including in contained holding;
(g) released into the environment.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think my tropical fish will be quite safe from the legislation. There aren't any places in the UK where they would find water at 25C year round, and I'm wondering if there is anywhere in Europe at all where they could survive.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

cjd12345 said:


> I think my tropical fish will be quite safe from the legislation. There aren't any places in the UK where they would find water at 25C year round, and I'm wondering if there is anywhere in Europe at all where they could survive.


The EU obviously think so, seeing as guppies are a 'High Risk' fish!


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Hands off my hobby! - Ornamental Aquatic Trade Association


----------



## zjackkktmat (Aug 27, 2014)

HI,
I am new in forum sites. I want to help you and solve your problem but sorry I have no any idea about this. But I suggest you to meet with an expert who can solve your problem.
-------------------
 classified website


----------



## rockkkdwaynee2k14 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi
Welcome to this forum site, here you can find lots of thing about your problem.

 Top Ten classified website


----------

